# Good luck front-stuffers!



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Good luck everyone! 

Our hunt is starting off on the wrong foot already, went up this evening and they are filming a *** d**n movie in my primary spot. Seriously, they are rolling tanks around and lighting off explosions and machine gun fire -O,--O,--O,-. Going to have to hit up the backup spot I guess. 

Its my boy's first deer hunt and he's pretty stoked, I hope we get a chance for him with some patient buck hehe. 


-DallanC


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

I can't talk my 13 year old into cutting school. Something about a crazy teacher and hours upon hours spent trying to catch back up. Anyway, he does have late start on Wednesdays, so I'm thinking a short morning hunt will be in order. Then it's only evening hunts for me until Sunday and Monday.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Best of luck to everyone heading out. It's my first year with a muzzy and I'm pretty stoked. I'm not heading out until Thursday after work so leave some bucks for me!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I had to work today (and tomorrow) so I can't get out until tonight. I did drive up to my spot on the way to work this morning. I was pleased to not see near the number of outfits parked hunting the area that I usually see. I was headed out of the area to head for work and just at sunup had a a group of deer with two small bucks cross the road in front of me. I had my gun with me for the evening hunt and had a debate with myself if I wanted to try and get a shot at one of the small bucks or be safe and head to work. Heading to work one out. Hopefully I can find them again tonight.

Mark


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

I am kicking myself for not taking a shot last night. I thought I was too far for the shot but turns out I was really ~100 yards :-x


----------



## Rockhopper (Jun 1, 2009)

I passed on a 2 point at 83 yards and have watched 10 others the same or smaller. I was looking for a buck I saw that some say goes 32". My guess is closer to 28. I'm glassing from a cliff tight now for him. Tried to get close to 3 that went 24", but 403 yards was it. 2nd day they dont seem to be moving as much as yesterday. Anyone rose having that problem too?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

royta said:


> I can't talk my 13 year old into cutting school. Something about a crazy teacher and hours upon hours spent trying to catch back up.


I'm in the same boat. My 13 year old boys mid term came out last week. He isn't going to miss school cuz of it. I got my buck Wed morning but we will be back up Saturday and Sunday to see if we can fill his tag.

Good luck guys!!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My boy got his first ever deer and I got one as well. Posting that up in the hunting forum soon. Fun hunt, I love hunting in blizzards.


-DallanC


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I spent wed-sat on the mountain in the coldest hunt I've ever seen. It was high wind and hard almost hail like snow wed after about 10am all day thurs and friday Saw two nice buck but they were just too far away and I couldn't get on them. By Friday the deer weren't moving unless I stepped on them they were all holed up in the thick timber. Kinda disappointed. Saw some nice elk though. I guess I need to find a new spot. I must have hiked 35 miles over the 4 days.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Royta
> 
> I can't talk my 13 year old into cutting school. Something about a crazy teacher and hours upon hours spent trying to catch back up. Anyway, he does have late start on Wednesdays, so I'm thinking a short morning hunt will be in order.


Maybe I'm taking it the wrong way and you were just being funny, but it sounds more like something about a crazy parent who expects the child to stay caught up in school while simultaneously missing school. Your kid has it figured out.

I proved with 99.9% confidence level in a statistics study that students who miss six days of school per year were significantly more likely to fail classes than students who missed fewer than six days per year. Students who missed 12 or more days per year were significantly more likely to fail two or more classes. In fact, multiple failures became a near certainty at my school when students missed 12 or more school days per year.

If parents want their kid to hunt during school, I'm fine with that. It's a parental right to allow a child to miss up to ten school days per year. Parents need to then accept the fact that the child *WILL* experience decreased performance levels at school.

Good luck muzzy hunters! Take a kid hunting! I spent Wednesday through Friday away from school every year as a kid. I would not give up that time spent with Grandpa for all the money in the world. I also understand that some of my grades took a hit because of my absenteeism. I was OK with that and so was my mom. She wanted me to have that relationship with her father.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Maybe I'm taking it the wrong way


Yes, you did. That's OK though, it's the internet, and unless you have the writing capability of a world renowned author, things you write will get taken the wrong way.

I asked him if he wanted to skip class and hunt opening day. He didn't want to and I left it at that. We had an awesome hunt yesterday afternoon and evening. He doesn't have school tomorrow and we'll hunt tomorrow.

He had football practice Thursday & Friday afternoon and my 11 year old son wasn't interested in going (he likes to hunt but doesn't yet appreciate the hiking and work involved), so I brought my 9 year old daughter out on Thursday evening and we ended up hiking back to the truck in the dark. She and I had such a great time.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome; my apologies royta. I'm one of those crazy teachers who pushes kids to the max in my classroom. I'm homework free, but that means kids are going to WORK during class. ;-) 
Like yours, my little girl has always shown more heart when it comes to hiking than does my boy. The boy did hike much of the day yesterday and complained about going home instead of hunting longer, so maybe there's hope for the kid after all! :grin:


----------

